# Orchard Autocare: BMW Z4 on Hydraulics Cleanfest winning car. Win a bottle of Luminos



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Add a comment below and be in with a chance of winning a bottle of Luminos Paint Cleanser.

Hello and thanks for reading a long overdue write up. Things have been pretty mental at Orchard Autocare recently and this is one detail that will probably split opinion as to why or wow. The car is not really the subject but what can be done in a very limited time frame . The car in question is a certain very well-known BMW Z4 owned by Niall O'Dowd. He's a good friend and general modified car nutter and general wizard of laying frame.

The car arrived in time for its Debuet at Dubshed and photoshoot for this months Fast Car Magazing and as usual it was the day before the show so time was very tight and it was more of a case of get it done. Niall is more for driving the car and is known to frequent the local Polish car wash so full correction is never an option as it would be a waste of his money and leave nothing for us to work on eventually lol! So it was a good case of hit it moderately then refine the life out of it and make it sparkle! The Engine bay has seen a lot of work to get the suspension sorted so it would need a lot of work as would the interior and the outside well it was swirl heaven that's for sure so it was going to be a long all nighter cue the double espresso and a bit of happy happy hard core and old skool house to keep us going!!

We started by decontaminating the entire body and engine bay to remove all the Iron Fall out from cutting and welding and also general road fallout. As you can see there was a fair bit going on!! The Car was then washed and also Cleansed with Tar Cleanse to rid all of the tar and bonded contamination. 










Once Washed the car was brought in and given a going over with Luminos by DA and a White Chemical Guys pad to clean all left over contamination and remove all existing coatings that had been applied. Revealing the full extent of what we had to work with. For this I used Meguiars 105 on a White CG pad to get rid of the harsh RDS then refined with 205 and a yellow 3M pad to give a bit more cut and also give a very sharp finish. Again a quick going over with Luminos to ensure all was good and after about 10 hours machining all was done.













For Protection we started with a coat of Orchard Autocare Trinity All in One to lay a great foundation and also give a pin sharp base to work with. Once this was applied and removed, we left it to fully cure for an hour whilst we tended to the interior and Engine bay to bring it up to show standard. Finally With a few hours left knowing Niall is all about the wheels I decided to also paint the calipers and hubs to make it look respectable noting fancy just factory fresh…








Once everything else was done it was a case of a few coats of Speed Seal and Perfection and that was her. The wheels and tyres were not finished as these were just to get her to my place as the others were being finished but they also got a quick going over. Then as a finish, a few weeks ago the car came back with literally 5 hours to get an interior and exterior tidy before heading to Cleanfest in Fife Again the car was simply treated to a coat of Trinity applied via DA and a coat of Perfection. Wheels were sealed with Speed Seal and again interior and Engine bay tidy. It went on to Win Car of the Show even with some stiff competition. Many thanks to Phokus Photography for letting me use his pictures.





























Many thanks for taking time to read the write up and I hope you enjoy the pictures. As always its great to get feedback so all C&C are very welcome.

Many thanks
Rollo


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This is one Beautiful Machine & the detail just makes and gives it that extra it is needing from the first picture. Fantastic Write up aswell nice to see products / Combos.
I am actually due a full correction on my insignia Sports tourer & looking into a paint cleaner to examine the paint before my detail so would love to try Luminos.

PS I love the BBS Splits & Air Ride!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks. Luminos is perfect as it can be used prior to correction and again after to leave the paint literally squeaky clean!

Wheels are possibly for sale if anyone is interested!


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great work, athough I don't like the blinged up wheels and 'squashed' look. As always, each to their own of course....:car:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ronnie said:


> many thanks. Luminos is perfect as it can be used prior to correction and again after to leave the paint literally squeaky clean!
> 
> Wheels are possibly for sale if anyone is interested!


Amazing this sounds like something I NEED 

Bugga I would have been interested aswell as I need them 5 x 120 however just pushed the button on some Cades Tyrus & also think the splits will be way out of budget.

Again very Mint Job.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

its not my thing generally either but I do like this one its what I like about the Car "scene" everything and anything goes and its all there to be appreciated.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice work, especially like the bleeding pics


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

very nice turn around


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work on making this look its best Rollo. Personally the car style isn't to my taste but still looks great. :thumb:


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Great job on the car, why anyone would fit hydraulics to a car like that is beyond me, each to their own I guess.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice work, not seen fallout removers used on engine bays before.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Certainly a head turner! Looks great!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice looking detail. Doesn't fancy about car but that's only my opinion.


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice detail but what a pointless car.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very dapper indeed.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic job as always Ronnie. I'm not entirely a fan of the squashed down look, but it is amazing when you consider the work involved. And at least the football won't roll underneath it.....

Cooks


----------



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)

I can going with bagging the car, but the stretch look on the tyres is just stupid.

the paint looks great, would love to see some "after" shots of the engine bay.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a few but they are dusty as I took them before I had finished will fire one up.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Great job on the detailing looks great

Now

I'm not a fan of Harley's nasty tractor like bikes, but I've always admired the work out into them by company's such as Orange County choppers, this is a harley it's not my cup of tea but I respect the effort that someone has gone too to do this

:driver:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ravi, This one is an Official dapper one stickers from the US and all!!



MEH4N said:


> very dapper indeed.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I love everything about this car, had similar wheels on my BMW, you certainly made the car stand out, well done mate.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Great work!! Looks ace!


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

great job ronnie
i have seen first hand the luminos effect !!!!


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

OMG that is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks for the great comments.


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks fantastic, great work.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

nice, whites always a hard one, you nailed it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks guys... Keep posted for another write up very soon!!!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Sweet jesus that's low. Nice work.


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

Good Work, shame the same can't be said for the car.

Looks ridiculous IMO.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Who won Luminos bottle?


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Stupefy!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

going to keep it going until the end of the month..


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Good work!


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice write up. Its amazing what a drop and some crazy wheels can do for a car. Paint looking seriously sharp


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

That is gorgeous, love the wheels and the air ride, good job :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice work man.

I do love these bagged/juiced. 

!WheelGeekAlert! - Are those BBS RS' with Image barrels and slanted dishes?


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice work fella. That's slammed as the kids would say.


----------



## Aaron207Gti (Jan 19, 2014)

very nice man, would have be a pleasure to work with that car


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Who won it guys?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work and a great improvement.

I'm not a fan of the 'look' though.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Great work! Especially in one day. Not my cup of tea at all, but each to their own.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

James won the bottle of Luminos collected and already using it.


----------

